# Daytime yotes



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Started hunting coyotes last year. Where I hunt has a lot of sign and scat. I use an electric caller and am camouflaged to the hit. I watch the wind direction. I am an experienced hunter and cannot get a yote to show interest. Are daytime yotes so tough to hunt?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

They are definitely tougher to kill in the daylight. Best times are first couple hours in the morning and last hour before dark. Remember they aren’t at any one particular place all the time. They can be here today and 2 miles away tomorrow and not return for several days. Depending on how many different properties you have to hunt will definitely decide on how to hunt them. The layout of the land will also decide if it’s just a pass through area at night or somewhere that they will spend time in during the day.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This time of the year food is plentiful and until cold weather sets in their calorie intake is way less than winter time conditions, cold and snow make calling a little easier-- Imo.
If there is lots of sign in your area maybe try watching a field edge, pasture or just an open hillside without calling or late morning slip in close to any area that they can use for bedding and try a mouse squeaker.
If there is hunting pressure in your area adults have probably heard every electronic call on earth, try mixing it up with just the mouse squeaker or very limited cottontail or wounded woodpecker hand calls.
Good luck !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Even on the best day, the best callers get skunked more often than not. Its not uncommon to make 10 or more stops to just get one to show up. Now is a good time, this years pups are starting out on their own and not yet educated to calling. By late winter most of them have learned several lessons on why not to just charge in.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

their smarter than the average bear I called one about 250 yards and he didn't stay long


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Stand location is everything. They are likely seeing you but you aren't seeing them. Wait until the snow hits and then check around your location after your calling session. You'd be surprised at what came in. Calling cadence is important, too, as most callers overdo it by a mile. I haven't called in years but did it for nearly 30. The last 10 I used hand calls, sometimes with a very soft electronic caller placed out aways as a decoy. But hand calls are dynamic and coyote calling is too. Good luck - nothining like that adrenalin rush!


----------



## tim.martin (4 mo ago)

Ten Bears said:


> Started hunting coyotes last year. Where I hunt has a lot of sign and scat. I use an electric caller and am camouflaged to the hit. I watch the wind direction. I am an experienced hunter and cannot get a yote to show interest. Are daytime yotes so tough to hunt?


Yes, until they are mating. Try night hunting with thermals, totally different game...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

gotribe said:


> Stand location is everything


Even if they don't see you it's guaranteed they are doing there best to swing down wind of your calling position and with foliage still on it's easier for them to go undetected. Having an open field, steep hill or even a larger body of water down wind can help prevent them from winding you.



gotribe said:


> hand calls are dynamic


I also prefer hand or mouth calls and always start soft and slow or even a squeaker to prevent spook anything close to your calling setups. Hitting the mouse squeaker and waiting a few minutes can often produce results, foxes often fall for that old trick.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------

